
Show HN: Create Your Own Cloud Storage Web App for $0.60/TB per Month - mtlynch
https://mtlynch.io/sia-nextcloud/
======
quickthrower2
One question. How fast is this. Waiting months to upload a few GB of data was
the reason for quitting Microsoft's cloud backup. And I'm getting that for
free! Also Google's one is painfully slow. Not sure about Dropbox but granted
it is expensive.

~~~
tiernano
it depends on your upload speed... I have 400 down, 40 up, and with Sia i can
use the full 40mb upload speed (about 5MB/s). With SIA, you usually upload 3x
the data, for security and safety stuff, so, uploading 1GB of data actually
equates to 3GB, so on my 5MB upload, it would take about 10 min... give or
take... YMMV...

